# Drawings



## ScientistAsHero (Mar 24, 2011)

The following are a few pieces I've done over the years.

Tunde Adebimpe (lead singer from TV On the Radio):
View attachment 1814



Lily Allen (British pop singer):
View attachment 1817


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Mar 24, 2011)

*More drawings*

A couple of cartoony sketches in pencil and colored in Photoshop:


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Mar 24, 2011)

*A few more*

Drawing of a character I created for a graphic novel:



Dave Bowman from Clarke's 2001:


----------



## Gumby (Mar 24, 2011)

Those are absolutely stunning, VanishingSpy! You have a wonderful talent.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, excellent! Good drafting skills and some nice coloration in Photoshop. I've found that to be a real pain, just never time to mess with it till I got it right but you do very well.


----------



## Leyline (Mar 24, 2011)

All of these are great, VS, but I looooooove the Lily Allen pic: you've perfectly captured the sweet mixture of both 'cute' and 'beautiful' that makes her so appealing.


----------



## ScientistAsHero (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you guys for the kind words!


----------



## Candra H (Mar 25, 2011)

Brilliant drawings, VanishingSpy. Seconded about Lilly Allen. You've really captured her personality and behaviour. I also really like your old lady cartoon but would like to see a hint of the eyes in your first drawing, the guy with the glasses. Sorry, I forgot his name and I'm too lazy to scroll back and check.

Anyway, great stuff, and hopefully I'll get to see more from you soon. You've got talent and skill in spades.


----------



## frappie3 (May 29, 2012)

The first two are definitely my favorite.  I'm always envious of someone who can draw accurate portrait type pictures


----------



## frappie3 (May 29, 2012)

> Brilliant drawings, VanishingSpy. Seconded about Lilly Allen. You've  really captured her personality and behaviour. I also really like your  old lady cartoon but would like to see a hint of the eyes in your first  drawing,



Maybe I was looking so closely that I imagined it, but I am able to see a hint of the eyes in the first drawing of the man.  They are quite faint though.


----------

